# Ipod nano 6g bloqué!!



## Liis2aa (22 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Mon ipod nano 6g est bloqué! Je ne sais plus rien faire! J'étais en train de changé de chanson, quand il s'est mis a faire un bruit horrible et s'est bloqué!

Rien ne va, je le branche sur mon pc mais iTunes ne le détècte même pas! Je ne sais même plus l'éteindre, JE NE SAIS PLUS RIEN FAIRE! 

Aidez moi s'il vous plait!!!


----------



## jfgpointbe (25 Octobre 2011)

Appuyez de manière simultanée et continue sur les boutons de marche/arrêt et de diminution du volume (pendant au moins huit secondes ou jusqu&#8217;à ce que le logo Apple apparaisse). Il se peut que vous ayez à répéter cette étape.


----------



## Liis2aa (26 Octobre 2011)

Merciiii il refonctionne! :love:


----------

